# Jackson Kilroy floor?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I want to mount my sonar on the floor of the Kilroy using a Yakattack MightMount with backing plate. My idea is to cut a large access hole to route cables from the bow, and make the access hole large enough to insert the backing plate.

That is, cut a mouse hole about where the unit is sitting in the pic below, and use that access to place a backing plate directly in front of the water bottle holder.

Does anyone know if it is hallow under there? Anyone do anything like this with the Kilroy floor?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Streamstalker will know. He's had a couple Kilroys and has had that floor all taken apart before.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got one in the garage ... I'm quite sure it's a lifted platform off the bottom.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It seems hallow down there, and this is my plan:

Green = Battery box and power cable

Orange = Transducer and cable

Red = 2.5” hole

Blue = Might Mount

However, I’ve never used a through hull transducer, and it is all contingent on being able to see a 1/16oz jig on my sonar. Hope to test that this weekend.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Streamstalker will know. He's had a couple Kilroys and has had that floor all taken apart before.


Unfortunately, he won't be chiming in here because he got banned. I have no idea why, but I'm not a moderator here.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Huh...he didn't even mention that to me. He must give zero farks.


----------



## David Dudley (Feb 20, 2018)

When you get 'r done, Rooster, come over and do mine.


----------

